# JQuery Parameter mit Post übergeben



## mr.freeze (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne mit query parameter mit post übergeben. es funktioniert leider nur, 
wenn ich die parameter an den query-string anhänge. Die daten (in einer form) werden
doch normalerweise automatisch an den query-string gehängt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


[JAVA=42]
<script>  
$.mobile.ajaxLinksEnabled = false;
$.mobile.ajaxFormsEnabled = false;

$(document).ready(function() {  

	$('#registerForm').submit(function() {


          window.location.replace("register?user=" + $('#user').val() + "&amp;email=" + $('#email').val() + "&amp;password=" +  $('#password').val());

	return false;  
	}); 
}); 
</script>

<form action="register" method="POST" id="registerForm">
	<label>User:</label><br />
	<input type="text" name="user" id="user"/>
	<br />
	<br />
	<label>Email:</label><br />
	<input type="text" name="email" id="email"/>
	<br />
	<br />
	<label>Password<br />
	<input type="password" name="password" id="password"/>
	....
	</form>
[/code]

wenn ich die parameterangabe (?user=" + $('#user').val() + "&amp;email=" + $('#email').val())
weg lasse funktioniert es nicht.

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (24. Jan 2011)

wie kann man mit 47 Postings eine JavaScript-Frage stellen? oder zumindest irgendwas kompliziertes im Web-Bereich mit DB,
und dann als Forumteil 'Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen Fragen ausschließlich zu Java-Grundlagen von Ein- und Umsteigern' wählen?
es geht nicht unbedingt nach der Erfahrung des Fragers, mehr nach dem Thema des Themas,
verschoben


----------



## XHelp (24. Jan 2011)

1. http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
2. Du machst ja kein POST, sondern GET. Was spricht denn dagegen einfach die 
	
	
	
	





```
.submit()
```
-Funktion der Form zu nutzen?


----------



## mr.freeze (24. Jan 2011)

ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung!

ich denke nicht, dass das kompliziert ist!

ich benutze doch die .submit()


----------



## mr.freeze (24. Jan 2011)

so funktioniert es:
[JAVA=42]
<script>  
$.mobile.ajaxLinksEnabled = false;
$.mobile.ajaxFormsEnabled = false;

$.ajax({  
   type: "POST",  
   url: "register",  
   data: "user=$('#user').val()", "email=$('#email').val()", "password=$('#password').val()" 
   dataType: "html",    		        
});  			
</script> 
[/code]


----------

